# Nicolai Fechin



## Disir (Aug 12, 2017)

Tomorrow I am going to see some of his paintings. I had never heard of him before. I am kinda psyched. 

ABOUT FECHIN – NICOLAI FECHIN
Nicolai Fechin's Portraits from Life; essay by David C. Hunt

So, he moves to Taos and check out the woodwork in his home: 















Taos Art Museum at Fechin House

I won't see any of that but I may have to take a trip there just to see that.


----------



## Disir (Aug 12, 2017)

Dude, say something else....


----------

